# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  ostavinska rasprava i odricanje od svog dijela

## maria71

moram li biti na ostavinskoj?

što moram napraviti da se odreknem svog dijela?

----------


## Amalthea

Kad je naš djed umro, familija se skupila na toj raspravi i tamo smo dali izjavu (i potpisali) da se odričemo svog dijela u korist bake.

I to je bilo sve.

Možeš poslati i opunomoćenika (potvrđen od javnog bilježnika - ja sam bila opunomoćenik strica   :Grin:   )

----------


## maria71

mislim da ću morat sama jer nemam toliko love da nekog šaljem

----------


## Mukica

mislim da se nemres odreci tzv. nuznog dijela, ak me sjecanje dobro sluzi (mama je umrla prije 8 god. pa sam vec zaboravila  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## maria71

kako ne mogu? :/

----------


## čokolada

Mislim  da kod bilježnika u HR možeš ovjeriti svoju izjavu o odricanju i poslati preporučeno poštom tamošnjem odvjetniku ili bilježniku koji vodi ostavinski postupak.

----------


## čokolada

Možeš se odreći nužnog dijela u nečiju korist! (bar se moglo prije dvadesetak godina u HR ...)

----------


## Amalthea

> mislim da se nemres odreci tzv. nuznog dijela, ak me sjecanje dobro sluzi (mama je umrla prije 8 god. pa sam vec zaboravila  )


A nije tu stvar u tome da ne možeš nekome osporiti nužni dio, a ne da ga se ne možeš odreći?

Mislim, nisam u tim vodama uopće, da se razumijemo, ali nekak mi je logično da ako nešto ne želiš - ne želiš i gotovo.

----------


## marta

Ovako, cini mi se da postoji vise mogucnosti kod nasljedjivanja:
1. Prihvatis svoj dio nasljedstva
2. Odreknes se nasljedstva i tada se cijelo nasljedstvo dijeli izmedju preostalih nasljednika kao da tebe nema
3. Prihvatis svoj dio pa ga "prebacis" nekome.

Kad je moj tata umro, buraz i ja smo napravili ovo trece, dakle prihvatili smo svoj dio i onda ga prebacili na mamu. Vjerojatno nisam upotrijebila pravilnu terminologiju, al na to se svodi.

----------


## narednica

Kad je umrla moja baka bila sam pozvana na ostavinsku i odmah je pisalo da ako ne dodem shvatice kao da se odricem svega u korist drugog.Nista nisam potpisivala ni bilo sto drugo.No,ukoliko vas ima vise tada moras doci napisati izjavu u cije se ime odrices i to je to.

----------


## maria71

hvala cure

čekam još minnien odgovor i onda može stavit ključ u bravu

----------


## Minnie

Maria71, izjava o odricanju od nasljedstva može biti izjava ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika, znači ne moraš biti prisutna tamo radi davanja izjave u zapisnik.

Iz Zakona o nasljeđivanju:




> Odrica**nje od nas**ljedstva
> 
> Članak 130.
> 
> *(1) Nas**ljednik se može odreći nas**ljedstva javno ovjerov**lje*nom izjavom ili izjavom danom na zapisnik kod suda do donoše**nja prvostupa**njske odluke.*
> 
> (2) Ovo odrica**nje vrijedi i za potomke onoga koji se odre*kao, ako odricate**lj nije izričito izjavio da se odriče samo u svoje ime.
> 
> (3) Ako su odricate**ljevi potomci malodobni, za ovo odrica**nje nije potrebno odobre**nje tijela nadležnog za poslove skrb*ništva.
> ...

----------


## mamma san

Maria, da li se radi o nasljedstvu iz Hr ili izvana? Jer ako je izvana, onda pretpostavljam da bi postupak trebao biti po njihovim zakonima? Makar, pretpostavljam da se isto treba dati izjava...eh sad..provjeriti da li treba biti ovjerena od sudskog tumača..itd itd..

----------


## Davor

Koliko se ja sjećam, ako postoji dug kod pokojnika, toga se ne možeš odreći. Nepojavljivanjem na ostavinskoj pripadne ti udio u postotku, a to uglavnom znači naknadno natezanje s ostalim nasljednicima.

Većinu obiteljskih natezanja kvalitetno rješava oporuka, samo skoro nitko koga poznajem nije baš ništa naslijedio po oporuci. Starci se valjda boje da će ih netko ubiti ako ne napišu oporuku :?

----------


## Davor

ako ne napišu -> ako napišu

----------


## mamma san

> Koliko se ja sjećam, ako postoji dug kod pokojnika, toga se ne možeš odreći. Nepojavljivanjem na ostavinskoj pripadne ti udio u postotku, a to uglavnom znači naknadno natezanje s ostalim nasljednicima.
> 
> Većinu obiteljskih natezanja kvalitetno rješava oporuka, samo skoro nitko koga poznajem nije baš ništa naslijedio po oporuci. Starci se valjda boje da će ih netko ubiti ako ne napišu oporuku :?


Nije stvar u tome...stvar je da ako prihvaćaš svoj dio nasljedstva, prihvaćaš i dobro i loše..što znači i bogatstvo i dugove...nema djelomičnog prihvaćanja.

----------


## maria71

ne brigajte,nema dugova,samo nekretnine

----------


## korason

kad je meni tata umro, otisla sam kod javnog biljeznika ovdje u Zg i potpisala izjavu da se odričem ostavštine u korist majke, potpisala, platila taksu i poslala mami poštom... nikakvih problema nije bilo...

----------


## marta

ja sam to napravila na sudu, ali ne na onom na kojem je bila ostavinska nego tu gdje zivim i nisam nikakve takse placala(barse ne mogu sjetiti).

----------


## maria71

ma na kraju ispao show

ako išta u životu znam dobro to su jednostavne matematičke operacije i sad mi se nudi da svoj dio nasljedstva kompenziram sa nekakvom šumom boktepitaj gdje u Lici-najvjerojatnije punom mina još i iz 2 svjetskog rata   ......

ma nek im bude sve pa nek uživaju

----------


## marta

ja bi uzela sumu u Lici. 

1/3 auta i parsto kuna sam prepustila majci   :Razz:

----------


## maria71

> ja bi uzela sumu u Lici. 
> 
> 1/3 auta i parsto kuna sam prepustila majci


a 2 kuće,2 stana i apartmani .....nek im je i šumetina

----------


## marta

ah, ima i za to lijeka, samo treba i zivaca.

----------


## toma_06

u svakom slučaju moraš dati nasljedničku izjavu koja mora biti pisana i ovjerena kod javnog bilježnika

imas 3 mogućnosti, koje je marta napisala

i možeš se odreći svog nužnog djela ak hoćeš

ak se ne prihvatiš nasljedstva, nema ni dugova. inace se dugovi nasljeđuju u postotku u kojem je nasljedstvo, ali max do iznosa dobivenog nasljeđivanjem

----------


## maria71

riješeno

može se brisati

----------


## andrea

ti bi pak sve brisala  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

ja sam samo dobar vojnik.....

 :Grin:

----------


## marta

i? jesi uzela sumu?

----------


## maria71

uzela sam advokata da dobijem što me spada

----------


## marta

> uzela sam advokata da dobijem što me spada

----------


## marta

ops, otislo. htjela sam reci, samo naprijed, tako se to radi.   :Wink:

----------


## čokolada

Podižem malo, ako ima tu neki pravnik. 
Ukoliko se nasljednici nakon smrti roditelja (koji je iza sebe ostavio/la nekretninu i dugove u visini vrijednosti nekretnine ili veće)na ostavinskoj raspravi pismeno  ODREKNU nasljedstva, moraju li ipak prihvatiti nužni dio, dakle neki manji postotak? Postoji li ta forma nužnog dijela i pri odricanju? 
Napominjem da se ne radi o odricanju u nečiju korist, nego po sistemu "neka sve voda nosi".

----------


## spajalica

evo ti clanak iz novina,
ali koliko ja znam mozes
http://www.vecernji.hr/sjeverozapadn...ditelja-973862

----------


## sarasvati

Nisam pravnica, ali nalazim se u jednoj ostavinskoj raspravi. Ovako shvacam situaciju, prihvaćam li nasljedstvo - prihvaćam i dugove; odričem li se nasljedstva - odričem se i dugova. Moguća su osporavanja, ali u slučaju da si ti dužna nekome i odričeš se u nečiju korist kako bi izbjegla podmirivanje.

----------


## Riječanka

čokolada, nužni dio je "nužan" u smislu zaštite nasljednika, da mu se garantira dio zakonskog dijela koji bi trebao dobiti (da nije bilo oporučnog raspolaganja i drugih besplatnih raspolaganja ostavitelja kojim ga je ovaj povrijedio), i to samo na njegov zahtjev (ako ga zatraži), nikako u smislu da bi nužno morao naslijediti taj dio. ne mora se prihvatiti nasljedstvo, time se ni ne preuzimaju nikakvi dugovi.

----------


## čokolada

Hvala, znam da je tako, iščitala sam zakon detaljno (koliko je to laik uopće u stanju), ali trebala mi je i potvrda jer me jedan "iskusni znalac" uvjerava u suprotno.

----------


## Mima12345

Ako se odričem nasljedstva preminulog roditelja zajedno s ostalom bracom, da li se dalje traze nasljednici tj hoce li pozivati na ostavinu svu daljnju rodbinu ili nakon nas jednostavno sve pripada opcini, gradu ili sl?

----------

